# Hobbies



## Dillinger (Nov 15, 2007)

(inspired from Mouse's '211' post)
Though this can really be put anywhere, general blander - Diy - etc.
I've come to the conclusion that i smoke too much and drink too much and am a generally unhappy person - very very unsatisfied with my life (which is what got me hooked on this whole alternative traveling idea in the first place; naturally along with the beauty and serenity and just... amazement of it all).
See I'm an 18 year old Boy. I don't even consider myself a fucking man mainly cos I'm piss fucking scared of growing old. Not nessasarly getting old as much as being old and regreting doing things (or even worse not doing things).
Back on topic - I'm just looking for something to do, I play guitar and write stories, fairy tales, poems, etc. I like to make things and find the "perfect design" for things, go to places sit and play my guitar and sing with friends for passer-bys. I fucking love reading. Doing Anything DIY, (i have done 7 diy tattooes made a tattoo gun made my own wine [which i learnd to do on this site] made stencils and patches for local punk/ska bands). Anything really.
And I was wondering if everyone has a favorite hobby or something to do or really... anything. I'm just looking for fullfillment. (even if its a suggestion like travel around Europe you know)
Any comment/suggestion will be much, much apprechiated.
-Dillinger

P.S. (to whom it may imply) Thank you to everyone who gets on here and shares their stories, experiances, and advice. I've enjoyed reading everyone's imputs. Some of you have changed my life or otherwise helped me a lot.


----------



## Labea (Nov 15, 2007)

Since I have been sent to live in Alaska and wait out the last months of my youth, I havn't had much for hobbies. In fact, life as I know it has gone fucking way down the drain. Maybe it's just winter that's getting me down. Things to do more of: reading, writing, walking, exploring, and for god's sake climbing out of my fucking shell and being social.

I'd say you've got it good. Keep drinking and smoking in moderation, and it doesn't affect you as much. If you can't have fun without being drunk as shit, then thats pathetic... the most fun I've ever had was when I'm sober, but maybe thats because I can actually remember 

btw, none of what I have written was written directly towards anyone, just to people in general. 

i need to take up painting and building models of trains, then my life will be complete haha...


----------



## shasellette (Nov 15, 2007)

you should meditate
or something


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 15, 2007)

shasellette said:


> you should meditate
> or something



I do. Bought a book a few months ago "Osha's guide to meditation 'the first and last freedom'" and found it amazing. Didn't think meditation could work That well or that I can feel the same way sober as if i were on some crazy phycodelics.



Labea said:


> Since I have been sent to live in Alaska and wait out the last months of my youth, I havn't had much for hobbies. In fact, life as I know it has gone fucking way down the drain. Maybe it's just winter that's getting me down. Things to do more of: reading, writing, walking, exploring, and for god's sake climbing out of my fucking shell and being social.
> 
> I'd say you've got it good. Keep drinking and smoking in moderation, and it doesn't affect you as much. If you can't have fun without being drunk as shit, then thats pathetic... the most fun I've ever had was when I'm sober, but maybe thats because I can actually remember
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm practically a hermit too. When I get out I get OUT. but when I'm around i rarely go places or see people. maybe 1 possibly 2 friends. Seems a good idea to make the most of life while you're still "fit" though. =P



Widerstand said:


> Well you don't have to be that scared of growing old! Look at Bob, Arrow, and myself... Were old and hip! You kids still say hip?....Please reply into my good ear!
> 
> Anyways I know winter is setting in but have you thought about spend vast amounts of time in a wilderness setting? I know its really a hobby but you can ride trains to places with great hiking and camping...etc. and you can make some super lightweight DIY gear so you can even enjoy the outdoors more so!



okay number 1, that winter camping, diy, blah blah thing. Sounds like a great idea.
I'd just need to go in moderation or not for that long and have enough money to get home. While back i got this book "into the wild" about this traveler, Chris Mccandless who lived a year on the road then a year on the Stampede Trail in Alaska. but because he went in so green and no idea what to do he got stuck, and died of starvation. I couldn't see not prepareing enough after reading somethign like that.
and number 2, you, arrow in one, hoghead bob, all of you, are what I picture for myself when I reach that age. I hope to still be as adventours, artistic, romantic, just... I hope I can take it as easy as you guys can.
Thanks for replying guys


----------



## shasellette (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah thats a good idea
or spend a couple days in the woods, meditating and fasting

when i came back from africa i had really bad post traumatic stress disorder and after i did that i felt totally renewed and ready to take on life


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, I haven't seen the movie yet, looking foward to it though.
And yes, camping sounds amazing I just dont know about during the winter =X
Virginia's getting a bit too cold.
Great idea though I'll most likely do it anyways.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Nov 16, 2007)

Widerstand said:


> Hey I just thought of something both myself, Arrow, and Bob all have a cat or cats! Maybe thats the secret to be old and relaxed!... Well I'm not super old but my eyes, ears, knees, and back are all going out on me...




I read a study a while back that said regularly petting a cat lowers blood pressure in something like 90% of people.


----------



## ogre (Nov 17, 2007)

into the wild was a great book that guy lived and died the dream he started a junior republican club at his school though and was a big supporter of reagan i found that pretty odd


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 19, 2007)

I was looking more into the burning down buildings and watching the world collapse around me type of thing. ^_-


----------



## Labea (Nov 19, 2007)

Dillinger said:


> I was looking more into the burning down buildings and watching the world collapse around me type of thing. ^_-



sounds like an intense hobby ;p


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 20, 2007)

Hell, Donnie Darko could do it. Why not me?


----------



## Labea (Nov 20, 2007)

Dillinger said:


> Hell, Donnie Darko could do it. Why not me?



because your not a fictional character =p


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 20, 2007)

Bullshit. . . I'll tell ya whaooaet


----------



## jack ransom (Dec 1, 2007)

You seem to have quite a few hobbies already and thats a really good thing. More than I have, in fact. I kind of berate myself for not having hobbies. 

It seems what is possibly lacking is meaningful work and a good group of friends.

Hobbies are pleasurable and great but not necessarily super meaningful. I try to do things that I love that are also meaningful and productive. Activism, volunteering, etc. For example: I really seriously enjoy stuff like 4-square, playing the bass, going to hardcore shows, and posting messages on silly websites, but none of these things add any particular purpose or trophy to my life. and humans need those kinds of things.

a good group of friends is what sustains me and I didn't realize how true the old cliche "friends are the most important thing in the world" is until really recently. A good group of friends and a supportive community is really important and its easily the #1 thing that keeps me happy. Humans are pack animals dude, if you don't have a pack I could really see how unsatisfying that would be.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2007)

jack ransom said:


> You seem to have quite a few hobbies already and thats a really good thing. More than I have, in fact. I kind of berate myself for not having hobbies.
> 
> It seems what is possibly lacking is meaningful work and a good group of friends.
> 
> ...




well see..
I do have a "pack".
and I do have plenty hobbies and things to do.
Really, Honestly, this post has been about the deception and disappointment that is modernized living.
the question isn't really what to do literally, but how to accept this and go on about feeling that while doing so everything isn't as pointless as it all obviously is... slouching towards the same, inevitable demise. Everything seems pointless, your work. . . your volunteering. . . your friends. . . whatever. So as you can clearly see, I'm caught in the midst of this trap and out from my soul belows the sorrows and regrets of poverty and regret. . . I'm saying, I don't want to grow old, and I don't want to feel like nothing I do matters.
So honestly, unless you think you're up to such an intense task as this don't post. Truly appreciate the seriousness of this situation. This problem can't be fixed by starting a scrapbook or writing a few poems. . .
Bring me the meaning of life. . .
Bring me your soul . .
Pour out your heart. . .
Then maybe I could force a smile.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2007)

Besides, It appears that Grace has a complete understanding of where I'm coming from and where I'm trying to go with this. As vague as I've been. (which i apologize for)


----------



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2007)

that feeling of "what the fuck does it really matter?" bothers me a lot. "it's all been done before" is a phrase i find running through my head more often than not. It gets depressing. Cuz i start thinking "so fucking what if I make this really good photo or piece of art... no one's gonna care." and then it makes me just not want to bother. 

but you gotta keep making stuff. you gotta keep trying. cuz if everyone just stopped making and trying and working and volunteering the world would turn to shit very fucking fast. things sometimes seem small and unimportant when you're doing them but then years later you can look back and see where each of those things lead you and how you progressed becuase of doing them (dare I say, like footsteps *winces at the cliche*)

what Jake Ransom said has a very good point too. The reason i'm unhappy is because i don't have friends right now. I mean, i've got my fare share of friends... but they aren't here. they're scattered about the country miles and miles from where I'm at right now. So I'm trying ot make new friends where I'm at. But it's a slow process. I long for a communal environment and close friends and the feeling of happieness i used to have.. but where i live right now it's just not gonna happen anytime soon, sadly. but I can't giv eup trying on that either or my life _will_ really turn to shit. 

one thing i foudn that makes me ok with life is when I make a piece of art.. i don't ever make it with the intent of it being awesome or prizewinning or whatever they try to make you do in school.. I make it for _someone_. I usually don't know who that someone will be but i'll know when I meet them and i'll give it to them and it'll make them smile and that makes it worth it. then it comes full circle and the work isn't just about the work, it's about the friends i'll make with it.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't typically get that "what the fuck does it matter?" feeling until I start thinking about the reasons why I don't feel like that.
Oh, Irony.
Really though, you're right Mouse.
The world spins so fast if you don't keep moving your head starts to get cluttered, you get dizzy, and all you feel like doing is laying down and closing your eyes.
But I have a much much stronger strive for satisfaction to do something like that.
I am a musician.
I am a writer.
And I will continue to do so until I feel content.


----------



## hellomonday (Dec 31, 2007)

> that feeling of "what the fuck does it really matter?" bothers me a lot. "it's all been done before" is a phrase i find running through my head more often than not. It gets depressing. Cuz i start thinking "so fucking what if I make this really good photo or piece of art... no one's gonna care." and then it makes me just not want to bother.



AHHHH! I live in a town with a bunch of motivationally impaired fucks!
me: "hey man lets go for a walk or something im really fucking bored!"
fuck: "yeah, that sounds like a good idea." [sits for like 15 more minutes staring at nothing]
me:"so ...we should do something."
fuck: "oh yeah. i kindof just want to sit here."
me: "whatever you feel like doing dude..." then i leave and go on a massive adventure or something, some back and they are still sitting there...doing nothing.

wait around all day then get a forty and drink it, while doing jack shit. stupid. idiotic. gah! id rather be painting or biking somewhere, even if its nowhere, or reading or talking to someone, or anything! everyone around me seems to have that "what is the point of anything" stance and it really bothers me and sometimes i get sucked into the black hole that they are in but when i look back on those times, those have been the worst periods of my life.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like those anti-pot commercials.


----------



## byrdster7891 (Jan 1, 2008)

sometimes its good for the body to rest, though. People are so entwined in their routine of life that most never just stop and do nothing. sit and think. Its very good for you. A sort of 'stop and smell the roses' sort of thing. I'm very introverted so i spend most of my time reading or wandering around. and its good for me to just stop and think for a little while. I get so wound up over life and all it offers that i tend to get sort of anxiety ridden. I guess it doesn't work for everyone, of course. I just think that taking a little time off from the endless cycle to lay in the grass and look at the clouds is good for the mind...


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2008)

byrdster7891 said:


> sometimes its good for the body to rest, though. People are so entwined in their routine of life that most never just stop and do nothing. sit and think. Its very good for you. A sort of 'stop and smell the roses' sort of thing. I'm very introverted so i spend most of my time reading or wandering around. and its good for me to just stop and think for a little while. I get so wound up over life and all it offers that i tend to get sort of anxiety ridden. I guess it doesn't work for everyone, of course. I just think that taking a little time off from the endless cycle to lay in the grass and look at the clouds is good for the mind...



Agreed.
Though at times if I slow down the earth's spin seems to catch up with me.


----------



## byrdster7891 (Jan 1, 2008)

thats life, i guess. . .


----------



## rebequah (Apr 3, 2009)

You said that you had enjoyed brewing wine? there is this amazing book called "Wild Fermentations." Its a cook book of sorts that also talks about the food revolution. The book advocates dumpstering for the ferments. Its awesome how easy everything is to make and how good for you it is. So fermenting can be a hobby that not only provides you and your friends with healthy eating/ drinking, but also another way to run away from the restraints the system has on us. Its probably in the public library and or most infoshops i have encountered. 
or grow a garden


----------



## wartomods (Apr 4, 2009)

Watch out for online videogames they can be very addicting, i once roamed through libraries to play runescape


----------

